# Do You Have a Christmas Stocking Pattern?



## Vida May (Jan 15, 2021)

Here is the story.... A man's mother made Christmas stockings for everyone in the family. That was many years ago and she has died since then.  Everyone grew up, got married, and had children, so now there are spouses and children without stockings.  At first, he wanted only one stocking for his daughter's husband and got that one made by Christmas but it didn't come out exactly right and I want to remake it and now everyone in the enlarged family wants one too.  Thank goodness Christmas is a long way away.  

The first one, I guessed at how to make it.  It was the first stocking I ever made and I sweat blood trying to figure out how the original one was made.  And as I said, it didn't come out as well I want.  My knitting is pretty good, but figuring out the heel and toe is a challenge.  Does anyone have a pattern I could use?   I am sure if I had a basic pattern I could make whatever adjustments are necessary to look just like the ones his mother made.  

It seems very important to me for everyone to have a stocking like the mother made. It is kind of a way to keep her in the present and I think it is wonderful the extended family is brought together by the family tradition.  I sure could use some help in the form of a pattern.  I was horrified by the very poor selection of patterns in our local stores and I couldn't find one for a Christmas stocking when it was the Christmas season.


----------



## Lee (Jan 16, 2021)

If you go on Pinterest there are many free patterns you can print and enlarge. I find that commercial patterns from Vogue or Butterick offer some good choices too for Christmas crafts.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you, Lee.   

I got most of the top of the stocking done this morning.  Figuring out how to knit a person's name into the top was almost more than my poor brain can do but I got it done.   I will look for more information before I attempt to do the heel.


----------

